# Does Grass have the same bore pattern as Blum?



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I have an opportunity to buy a single phase Grass boring machine in very nice shape. We have a Blum minipress that is also decent shape but it is 3 phase. I am considering swapping out the machines. The numbers make good sense and we end up with a single phase machine. Right now we run the minipress on our RPC.

Just curious if anyone knows the answer to this question. My assumption is that the hinge cup and dowel hole pattern is standard for both Grass and Blum, and others.

I would hate to have to change to Grass hinges just because we have a Grass machine. Grass does make a good quality hinge.

Thanks, Jerry


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

Pretty sure there different. I think Blums are 45mm center to center. (not positive)
Here is a Grass Layout








I like to screw them in anyway, Don't care for the push in dowells. 
I would take out the 2 drill bits and just use it for the cup if it were me.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Iwud4u. That is the information I am looking for. That sort of hurts my feelings.  Blum is 45mm between dowel holes. We do use press in hinges.

There is also a Blum minipress in very nice condition that is single phase available I am watching. The numbers are not as friendly though. It appears the Grass will go cheaper. I still might pull the trigger as I would prefer to have the minipress as a single phase.

I give my customers a choice of hinge between Blum and other makers that share Blum hole pattern. Oh well.

Thanks.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

could you run the mini press on a static converter?? That would let it run as though it was single phase.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Might you swap out the heads?

... of course then you'd have a 3 phase Grass drill to
get rid of.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

http://www.hafele.com/us/products/9164.asp


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Boy I cannot believe all these mfg just do not use the same hinge pattern. They just don't want to play nice 

Shawn: Yeah, I have thought about running a static converter and probably will if we keep it.

Loren: Swapping out heads? I never heard of that. I see that link you gave, that shows it all.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

All those things are "aggregates" attached to a motor
that's kind of like a drill press or maybe a mortiser. I 
don't know at all, but I suspect the mounts for the
aggregates aren't all that complex or proprietary.


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

Jerry, apparently there are a lot of different styles of Grass Hinges.
Here is a link to there download page, select what style hinge your wanting to use and it has the diagrams.
Here is a page for the Nexis styles









Good Luck!


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes, I would think if Grass offers these different drilling patterns that their machine should be adaptable for all of them.


----------

